# LOST: 4/12/06 "S. O. S." Spoilers, of course



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

The "Lost" thread isn't started yet?

Anyway, another GREAT episode! :up:

A Rose/Bernard centric episode. Didn't see that comin'!

The island healed Rose's condition (probably cancer) and she is, apparently, the only lostie who could "out" Locke.... and she's chosen not to. Interesting...

Little blip of Hurley and Libby at the end looked pretty genuine. Just sayin'...

Locke's starting to doubt that pushing the button does anything.

"Henry" just gets creepier and creepier.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

It is now.

Nice to see someone saw Locke in a wheelchair. I wondered how people missed that.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Glad to see the thread started. Don't care what anyone says, this is still my fave show and Locke is still my favorite dude! 

The watercooler at work has cooled off a bit about Lost - it worries me - but then pleases me that I am still enjoying a show that some jumped on a bandwagon about and didn't really catch on to it.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

A nice little stand alone episode.

I'm TiVoless tonight. Did the credits say Wayne Pygram, a.k.a. Scorpius, was in tonight's episode?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Good episode, but really didn't advance much island stuff except for Michael at the VERY end.

oh well


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

There is more than Locke and Rose that were healed by the island. Im gonna have to look up some stuff but im sure there was at least one other that was affected by the crash. 
I was almost to the point of not watching anymore till the DVDs come out but once again they sucked me in.


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> A nice little stand alone episode.
> 
> I'm TiVoless tonight. Did the credits say Wayne Pygram, a.k.a. Scorpius, was in tonight's episode?


He was ISAAC!

I thought the voice was familiar ... but I did not recognize him until i saw the IMDB listing, and rewatched that part.

WOW.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I loved this episode. The back-story of Rose and Bernard was great, as was the revelation that Rose knew Locke's secret. I also loved Jack's put-down (once again) to Sawyer about the guns!

Since they built a "kitchen" on the beach, does this mean that everyone is sharing the food? Or was that just Bernard's and Rose's stash?

PS - Dharmalars!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

drew2k said:


> Since they built a "kitchen" on the beach, does this mean that everyone is sharing the food? Or was that just Bernard's and Rose's stash?


Isn't Rose in charge of the food now that Hurley has declined the responsibility?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Isn't Rose in charge of the food now that Hurley has declined the responsibility?


Yeah, back when the food was still in the pantry in the hatch, so I guess she may still retain "keeper of the food" status.

Last week's episode showed everyone going nuts over the food when they found the drop, in an "every-man-for-himself" frenzy, so I wasn't sure if logic and/or civility prevailed and the group decided to share the food.

I hope it is communal food now, because if that was just B&R's private stash, those are some BIG cans of carrots and green beans!

On a separate note, Kate finally shared the news about the medical hatch with Jack. By the end of the show, Locke appeared to be triumphant as he finally was able to recall details of the map. With the level of secrecy these people demonstrate, I'd guess Locke won't be telling Jack about his map anytime soon. However, since he's "done with the hatch", anyone think he's going to explore on his own (or maybe with an eager sidekick, like last year with Boone) and try to find the other hatches?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I didn't think this episode was up to par with the previous 3-4 episodes. I liked that we got a new backstory, and I liked how it played out, but it wasn't as exciting as it's been the last few weeks. Loved that Michael came back though!

/Mike


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

So I wonder if the people who were healed if they were to leave the island would really lose their healing??


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I've never posted this much this early in a thread, but I just thought of something! 

The Dharma Initiative sure dropped a lot of food on the island, which begs the question ... 










when's the big drop of Dharmanelle Toilet Paper??


----------



## Sir_Q (Jun 27, 2002)

Did anyone else think that Benards teeth looked terrible to be a dentist?


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Sir_Q said:


> Did anyone else think that Benards teeth looked terrible to be a dentist?


I thought that exact thing! 

My recording stopped early. The last thing I saw was Jin playing on Sun's tummy and her face.

What happened after that?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

drew2k said:


> I've never posted this much this early in a thread, but I just thought of something!
> 
> The Dharma Initiative sure dropped a lot of food on the island, which begs the question ...
> 
> when's the big drop of Dharmanelle Toilet Paper??


We saw what... 2 pallets?

They've been on the island about 7 weeks and this is the first drop; we saw a mostly full storeroom when it was first discovered so the best case is a drop every 8 weeks so that stuff is supposed to last 2 people for 8 weeks. Now maybe there's other drops for other stations or maybe that drop is supposed to be fore more than 2 people.

And as you say there is a need for more than just food... so what was on those pallets probably is not just food. Presumably there should even be some medical supplies dropped regularly, right?

Their toilet paper might be washable/reusable.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Sir_Q said:


> Did anyone else think that Benards teeth looked terrible to be a dentist?


There's 2 dentists in town and no other towns nearby. One of the dentists has perfect teeth. The other has rotting, crooked teeth. Which one is the better dentist?


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

dswallow said:


> There's 2 dentists in town and no other towns nearby. One of the dentists has perfect teeth. The other has rotting, crooked teeth. Which one is the better dentist?


Well the crooked one, of course.

I had a book of riddles that I LOVED as a kid and one of my favorites was a similar question about barbers.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

A lot of dentists have bad teeth. Or at least the dentists I went to in the past. My current dentist has okay teeth.


----------



## lpamelaa (May 3, 2004)

I count the list of healed people as:

-Locke
-Rose
-Jin

Anyone else?

-Charlie was sorta healed from his addiction
-Hurley is struggling to heal himself

Thoughts?


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

I really enjoyed this episode. Rose definitely has the ability to deliver lines that give me chills:

"My husband is not dead" (from Season One).
"I'm dying." (tonight)
"You and I both know it's not going to take that long." (tonight; to Locke).

It was nice to see the backstory of Rose and her husband. It kept it fresh tonight (versus seeing more from the backstory of another character).


----------



## lordargent (Nov 12, 2002)

RoundBoy said:


> He was ISAAC!
> I thought the voice was familiar ... but I did not recognize him until i saw the IMDB listing, and rewatched that part.
> WOW.


"I harness this energy, and give it to others".

/behold the power of wormholes.


----------



## RonB2 (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm loving this community! I laughed so hard as some of the posts. I got my TIVO a couple weeks ago (ebay baby!) and I'm having fun with it. My son works night and doing the VCR thing was getting to be a big pain. Everyone's happy about the addition to the family. Noo noo.. we haven't named it (yet) lol

I like LOST too and had to jump in here too.

The aussi healer guys says that "something about magnetic fields".. The lost crew are all sitting on top of a giant magnetic field.. is it a connection to the healing?

Have a nice day/night


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

lpamelaa said:


> I count the list of healed people as:
> 
> -Locke
> -Rose
> ...


What was Jin healed from? I missed a couple of season 1 episodes.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

How do you KNOW your cancer is gone?

That "Henry Gale" guy should win an Emmy. What a performance he is giving.

Anyone notice people we should know on Issacs wall? He had a bunch of pictures and letters on the wall and I am assuming at least ONE of them is someone we know. But I didn't see one.

How useless is Ana Lucia right now as a character? She must be next to be offed.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

mask2343 said:


> That "Henry Gale" guy should win an Emmy. What a performance he is giving.


He did win Emmy for his recurring role on "The Practice" a few years ago - for a character that was very much like his current Henry Gale character. I wouldn't be suprised if a factor in him getting this current gig on Lost was because of people remembering that past role.


----------



## fregienj (Feb 1, 2005)

jehma said:


> What was Jin healed from? I missed a couple of season 1 episodes.


This was actually from just a few episodes ago where we found out he was impotent, and now we know that Sun is pregnant by him.


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

I found Rose's comment to Locke (about Bernard I believe) that, "He doesn't know the difference between an errand and a fool's errand." to be rather telling. I'm sure Locke no doubt was thinking maybe HE was pursuing a fool's errand by pusing the button. Locke does SOOOO not want want to push the button now.



> The aussi healer guys says that "something about magnetic fields".. The lost crew are all sitting on top of a giant magnetic field.. is it a connection to the healing?


Yep, that was my first thought to. Magnets and magnetism has been a prevailing theme throughout lost and this no doubt adds to the mystery.


----------



## MusicMama (Mar 6, 2005)

So for about 30 seconds I had this stray thought that Rose was recruited by the Others to derail Bernard's attempt at getting them rescued. It's happened to me before - I had the same brief thought about Hurley, Sawyer (the guns and meds) and even Locke. 

But then normalcy seems to return to these characters. Is it remotely possible that Rousseau's disease theory is more like a psychic attack - the recipient is hit for a little while to advance the Others' agenda and then "let go"? With some kind of hidden door to getting them turned long-term?

Or am I waaaay off base?


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

fregienj said:


> This was actually from just a few episodes ago where we found out he was impotent, and now we know that Sun is pregnant by him.


Unless Sun was lying, which is what I believe. Jin is not the father--the English teacher dude is.

Or, it could be a miracle. I believe the former.


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

Maybe the reason Locke's legs gave out on him in S1 is because when they were at the plane it was too far from the magnetic field in the hatch...

Were we supposed to assume that Bernard and Rose were returning from their honeymoon when the plane crashed or was it supposed to be at a later time. I'm thinking the prior as people don't usually travel to austrailia that often...


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

danplaysbass said:


> Maybe the reason Locke's legs gave out on him in S1 is because when they were at the plane it was too far from the magnetic field in the hatch...
> 
> Were we supposed to assume that Bernard and Rose were returning from their honeymoon when the plane crashed or was it supposed to be at a later time. I'm thinking the prior as people don't usually travel to austrailia that often...


Interesting theory about Locke's legs. As far as Bernard and Rose, I wondered the same thing. On one hand it does seem unusuall to go to Australia that much, but he said something about her not being there if he did not make her go to te healer. That makes me think a significant amount of time had passed since she had at least a year left??


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Lori said:


> Unless Sun was lying, which is what I believe. Jin is not the father--the English teacher dude is.
> 
> Or, it could be a miracle. I believe the former.


Please, not that argument again. 

I think this episode set up the point that the Losties are starting to become indifferent, if not comfortable, with there predicament. There are quite a few that probabably have a better life on the island:

Locke - Regained use of his legs. Also is the adventurer that he alway dreamed about.
Rose - Cured (?) her cancer.
Kate - Not a fugitive.
Charlie - (Usually) Not a heroin addict has been rock star.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

fregienj said:


> This was actually from just a few episodes ago where we found out he was impotent, and now we know that Sun is pregnant by him.


Of course you mean infertile. If he had been impotent and the island had healed him Sun wouldn't have had to get pregnant before they discovered that fact.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

I still think it's possible that the problem with Locke's legs was psychosomatic, but I guess that's somewhat moot now. Not that I'm necessarily 100% convinced of the mystical healing powers of the island, but in Rose's case that's apparently not a possible "logical explanation" as it is in Locke's.

I think it's safe to assume that Rose & Bernard returned from the trip we saw in this episode on Oceanic flight 815.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Let's contemplate for a moment fake-Henry and his motivations.

It is now abundantly clear he is an "other", or at least, was living with the others.

But, apparently he is a "reluctant" other. He seems to be terrified of the others, particularly some unnamed leader, the mysterious "him" that we heard Ethan and Mr. Friendly discussing in the episode "Maternity Leave".

What if most of the "others" are essentially enslaved captives? We know the others apparently like to take children: Walt, Alex, the tailie children... We know that Alex, even though she has been raised since infancy by the others, is a "reluctant" other. She risked a lot to help Claire escape, so that her baby would not suffer the same fate as she did.

Perhaps they take children so that they can "train" or "mold" them during their childhood for some particular purpose. Adults would be too rigid, untrainable, and rebellious.

"Henry's" hunger strike could represent a total giving up on his life. He's either a "captive" of the others or a "captive" of the losties. Neither prospect is appealing.

This doesn't mean that Henry isn't a manipulative jerk, though. I loved his evil, gleeful expression when Locke was shouting at him to come clean if he'd pushed the button or not!

I'm convinced that Henry knows what the button does.

Either:


He did push it, but he lied to Locke because he wants Locke to not push it. He want's the "result" of not pushing it happen to Locke, or at least for Locke to have to live with the result.
He did not push it, and knows it's all a big mind game, but he's taking glee in watching the mind game work on Locke.

I am of the opinion that the "others" represent the Dharma initiative, or at least what's left of it.

Has it always been rather twisted and evil like this? (E. g, abducting babies for some mysterious purpose?) Or, did Dharma start out as some noble experiment, and something went terribly wrong, twisting its purpose into something evil? Is the "sickness" that Danielle and the others keep talking about the catalyst that turned the Dharma people evil?


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Lee L said:


> Interesting theory about Locke's legs. As far as Bernard and Rose, I wondered the same thing. On one hand it does seem unusuall to go to Australia that much, but he said something about her not being there if he did not make her go to te healer. That makes me think a significant amount of time had passed since she had at least a year left??


That's a good point about what Bernard said to Rose. But he did say or imply that he had spent a lot of time (and money) setting up her visit with that guy. It could have been a few months, plus the two months they've been on the island. It's likely that she would have at least started to show more signs of sickness in the month or so before they were reunited after the crash. So maybe he was just exaggerating a bit when he said that she wouldn't be alive.

It just doesn't seem likely that they would have shown scenes from their first trip to Australia, then a scene in the airport (with Locke) just before they returned from their second trip to Australia. Something that deliberately misleading just doesn't seem to fit with the pattern of this show.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Fish Man said:


> Let's contemplate for a moment fake-Henry and his motivations.
> 
> It is now abundantly clear he is an "other", or at least, was living with the others.
> 
> But, apparently he is a "reluctant" other. He seems to be terrified of the others, particularly some unnamed leader, the mysterious "him" that we heard Ethan and Mr. Friendly discussing in the episode "Maternity Leave".


The way fake-Henry lies and manipulates, it wouldn't surprise me if he was "him."


----------



## fregienj (Feb 1, 2005)

bdlucas said:


> Of course you mean infertile. If he had been impotent and the island had healed him Sun wouldn't have had to get pregnant before they discovered that fact.


Yeah, I thought of that after I used the "impotent" word. Dictionary.com has a definition of "sterile" so I thought I'd just leave it. No matter what you call it he had bad swimmers


----------



## fregienj (Feb 1, 2005)

Lee L said:


> As far as Bernard and Rose, I wondered the same thing. On one hand it does seem unusuall to go to Australia that much, but he said something about her not being there if he did not make her go to te healer.


I took the look on his face as being that he realized that he is the reason that they were on that plane. So it was his fault that they are now stuck on the island.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Maybe next week they can have a flashback that explains why nobody is teaching Jin English. After two months, he should have some kind of a workable English vocabulary.


----------



## kyms66 (Feb 19, 2003)

Did anyone else notice the "Healer" told Rose almost the same thing that the "Psychic" told Caire. Plus the amounts for both deals was $10,000.

I don't know how exactly it connects... But I thought it was interesting.


----------



## Greg K. (Jun 28, 2005)

So did the Others return Michael, and are they now going to expect "Henry" back?


----------



## MasterCephus (Jan 3, 2005)

Fish Man, it could be that "Henry" is fed up with life and he doesn't want Locke to press the button because he knows there is some cataclysmic event that will take place.

I thought the episode was pretty good. We learned that Rose knows about Locke, and we get Michael back. We also saw the relationship of Kate and Jack form a "little" more. I do agree that it seems like most of the people are now just becoming complacent with living on the island. I don't know if I would be like that, but it does seem that that the island is having some effect on some people.

What is weird, is that it has helped some people with ailments, and other it has not. For instance from the previous posts, we know that the island has had some effect on Locke, Rose, and Jin. However it has had no effect on Charlie's addiction and Hurley's eating disorder. It seems like it's picking and choosing IMO.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

jamesbobo said:


> The way fake-Henry lies and manipulates, it wouldn't surprise me if he was "him."


Whoa...that would be sweet. :up:


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

jamesbobo said:


> The way fake-Henry lies and manipulates, it wouldn't surprise me if he was "him."


A very, very intriguing theory! :up:

I doubt it, because I doubt if the all important "him" would allow himself to be captured, and if he was, there would have been massive reprisals and a huge rescue attempt by now.

But, an interesting theory none the less...


----------



## yaddayaddayadda (Apr 8, 2003)

Didn't the healer say something about "white" energy? Would that mean that the island has "black" energy (keeping with the theme).


----------



## charlief1975 (Apr 16, 2004)

Loved last nights episode. Amazing how easy Locke is to manipulate. 

About the losties becoming complacent. As I was watching last night I was thinking to myself, island life is not so bad!


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

MasterCephus said:


> Fish Man, it could be that "Henry" is fed up with life and he doesn't want Locke to press the button because he knows there is some cataclysmic event that will take place.


I had considered that.

There's a problem in general with the theory that Henry pushed the button, but wants to trick Locke into not pushing it (although, I'm still not dismissing this theory entirely).

If Henry wants _whatever results_ from not pushing the button to happen (a cataclysmic event, for example), why didn't he just *not* push it himself? Why did he push it?

If he pushed it, but is trying to trick Locke into not pushing it, the best explanation for this is that whatever happens, happens _only_ to the person who was supposed to push it, but fails. Henry wants "it" to happen to Locke.

Of course, there's still the possibility that Henry didn't push the button, and that indeed, nothing bad happened as a result (IOW Henry told the truth about this).

It's interesting that Henry is so gleeful over Locke's struggle with this question, though.


----------



## mightyb (Dec 5, 2003)

drew2k said:


> However, since he's "done with the hatch", anyone think he's going to explore on his own (or maybe with an eager sidekick, like last year with Boone) and try to find the other hatches?


I think he was just FRUSTRATED with the hatch, 
-trying to remember the map
-the question of the fake Henry Gale if he pushed the button or not. (Love his smirk as he knew he was begging to frustrate Locke!)

After his talk with Rose, he found himself again and seemed to be able to remember the map...

To go back to all the HEALING stuff, does anyone remember last season where Locke was when he begag loosing his legs? Was it when they got close to the plane for the first time??


----------



## lander215 (Jan 10, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> I had considered that.
> 
> If he pushed it, but is trying to trick Locke into not pushing it, the best explanation for this is that whatever happens, happens _only_ to the person who was supposed to push it, but fails. Henry wants "it" to happen to Locke.


...except....it requires that the person that doesn't press the button be near the button for the aforementioned event to occur only to them.

What if they all leave the hatch completely? Who would be smitten?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I thought this was a weak episode. One of the weakest of the series. I just didn't find the back story compelling at all.

On the up side, ana and kate were both looking fairly attractive. The whole scene with being caught up in the trap and being "forced" to grope was so manipulative and stupid. Something right out of a cheesy romantic comedy.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Fish Man said:


> A very, very intriguing theory! :up:
> 
> I doubt it, because I doubt if the all important "him" would allow himself to be captured, and if he was, there would have been massive reprisals and a huge rescue attempt by now.
> 
> But, an interesting theory none the less...


To respond to myself.... 

*Unless....*

The all important "him" *allowed himself to be captured on purpose* as part of some larger nefarious plan!


----------



## mightyb (Dec 5, 2003)

Forgive me if it was mentioned in a previous thread, but has anyone mentioned that the Fake Henry could have been "communicating" through the computer back to someone what had been going on with him since he had been "captured"??

Remember Michael "spoke" to someone through the computer...


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

fregienj said:


> This was actually from just a few episodes ago where we found out he was impotent, and now we know that Sun is pregnant by him.


Oh yeah!

I was still thinking it was from the English teacher


----------



## nKhona (Apr 7, 2005)

mightyb said:


> To go back to all the HEALING stuff, does anyone remember last season where Locke was when he begag loosing his legs? Was it when they got close to the plane for the first time??


Yes, when him and Boone were out looking for the plane that Locke dreamed about (I think it was Locke's dream). His legs giving out is the reason Boone went into the plane.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

So I'm wondering what are the dark (no puns here) secrets in Bernie/Rose's past. Since all the people from flight 815 were supposed to have these dualities within their character, it would be interesting to see what theirs are.
About Rose, I can now see her capable of doing something bad. At first she seemed like this mellow nice lady, but now she's been shown to have an arrogant and bossy side. Sure, Bernie sometimes acts like an idiot, but if she truly loves him, she doesn't have to treat him like one.

P.S. Am I the only one that didn't care at ALL if Michael ever came back? In my opinion, he's another somewhat annoying character. Could be his poor acting, I don't know. Same for Walt, really. If we ever find out he's REALLY not coming back... oh, well.

P.P.S. Did anybody catch the license plate on Bernard's car?


----------



## lpamelaa (May 3, 2004)

MasterCephus said:


> What is weird, is that it has helped some people with ailments, and other it has not. For instance from the previous posts, we know that the island has had some effect on Locke, Rose, and Jin. However it has had no effect on Charlie's addiction and Hurley's eating disorder. It seems like it's picking and choosing IMO.


Or perhaps it had to do with the nature of the ailment. Locke, Rose and Jin all had physical problems. Charlie and Hurley have mental problems.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Same for Walt, really. If we ever find out he's REALLY not coming back... oh, well.


Walt is REALLY not coming back. (IMHO)

Reason?

The actor, by several reports, has undergone a noticeable growth spurt, and his voice is starting to change.

They're supposed to have been on the island 2 months and they'd have to explain Walt's apparently aging a year. (It's easy to conceal a year's worth of aging in an adult, tough in a kid.)

This is speculation on my part, of course. I don't know for sure he's not coming back.

It's conceivable that they could bring him back and make his "rapid" aging another "island mystery."


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> It's conceivable that they could bring him back and make his "rapid" aging another "island mystery."


Or just completely ignore the fact that he aged...it's not that big of a deal IMO. We're all smart enough to realize they can't film every episode for the series in one year.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

drew2k said:


> I've never posted this much this early in a thread, but I just thought of something!
> 
> The Dharma Initiative sure dropped a lot of food on the island, which begs the question ...


makes me wonder if "they" know how many people are on the island.
wouldn't suprise me.


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Fish Man said:


> If Henry wants _whatever results_ from not pushing the button to happen (a cataclysmic event, for example), why didn't he just *not* push it himself? Why did he push it?


One could argue that when fake-Henry either did or didn't push the button, no one knew he was an imposter so he hadn't been outed yet. Now that he has, this has for some reason affected his will to live.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

ducker said:


> makes me wonder if "they" know how many people are on the island.
> wouldn't suprise me.


IMHO there's absolutely no question that the Dharma people know the losties are on the island.

They are *part of the experiment!*

We don't know what the experiment is.

We don't know if the crash was "planned" as part of the experiment or was simply happenstance and Dharma incorporated the presence of the losties into whatever they were doing after the fact.

But, at this point in time, IMHO, Dharma knows about the losties, and their presence has been incorporated into whatever Dharma is doing.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I loved Bernard calling the one guy "Frogurt"

Why/when did Eko decide to tell Charlie he's building a church? Last we saw he wasn't telling him anything.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Fish Man said:


> If Henry wants _whatever results_ from not pushing the button to happen (a cataclysmic event, for example), why didn't he just *not* push it himself? Why did he push it?


Because at that time, he still thought he could convince Locke he was Henry Gale.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

I just assumed once charlie agreed to help do the work w/o question he eventually told him. Else Charlie figured it out.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

When's the last time Vincent was in an episode?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I heard a phrase last night, something about 'seeing you in another world'... haven't we heard that somewhere else before? That guy in the stadium talking to Jack who ended up being the hatch button pusher? Speaking of which, where the hell did that dude go?!



jamesbobo said:


> The way fake-Henry lies and manipulates, it wouldn't surprise me if he was "him."


Who is Kaiser Sose? (Henry Gale's performance and appearance definitely remind me of Kevin Spacey...)



drew2k said:


> The Dharma Initiative sure dropped a lot of food on the island


Do they want to provide food to the new island residents (tainted too?) or is it just a large periodic shipment like dswallow suggests? More importantly, it emphasizes the island isn't entirely isolated from the rest of the world even if the experiments/inhabitation started decades earlier as suggested by the aged film reel.



Kamakzie said:


> A lot of dentists have bad teeth.


And a lot of therapists and psychiatrists are nuts from what I hear. Was that really Libby in the mental ward last week or a Hurley projection?

PS I had given up on the show after the Long Con for not advancing the plot much, but guys at work convinced me it was getting better. So I downloaded 4 episodes via iTunes (I was bitter and killed my Season Pass) and played it on our SD bedroom TV via my laptop. Quality was decent, though I had an occasional diagonal scan line probably due to interference. Last night was my first 'live' episode in awhile and sadly it didn't do much to advance the plot. I did enjoy the references to special places in the earth and magnetic fields (which may refute the Purgatory theorists?) and the previews for upcoming episodes.


----------



## kevostl (Dec 29, 2001)

Fish Man said:


> Walt is REALLY not coming back. (IMHO)
> 
> Reason?
> 
> ...


According to ASK AUSIELLO at TVGUIDE.COM he is coming back.

Question: Any news about Walt or Michael on Lost?  Gaz

Ausiello: Yes, big news. Michael will be getting a flashback episode on May 17, during which we'll learn what, um, Others stuff he's been up to these last couple of months. Whatever it is he's been doing, I understand we'll meet a very different Michael from the one we last knew. Walt will also be back, and yes, he'll still be played by Malcolm David Kelley, who is probably something like 24 years old now.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Where did Michael live? Any chance Bernard is the guy that hit him?

Not a horrible episode, but not much along the way of advancements either.

tk


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Greg K. said:


> So did the Others return Michael, and are they now going to expect "Henry" back?


OK, in the scene where Michael is "returned"....is it just him approaching the clearing, or were there more people with him? In other words, was Michael coming to them on his own, or was he being taken there by the Others?

I thought I saw several torches, but I'm not sure...


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

davezatz said:


> Who is Kaiser Sose? (Henry Gale's performance and appearance definitely remind me of Kevin Spacey...)


Darn, thunder stolen!. I thought I was home free, but nope 3 posts from the end.

As far as advancing the plot, they had had 3 back to back episodes with lots of action and lots of interesting surprises so I don;t thik it was too bad to sort of allow the audience to "catch its breath" a little. And there was still some good stuf in this one too.


----------



## mizterd99 (Nov 22, 2002)

I'm beginning to think that the capture of "Henry Gale" was intentional. He seems to be very effective at spreading seeds of dissent (_especially_ towards Locke). Michael left to find Walt before "Gale" was captured, right?

Based on previous encounters with the others I'm convinced that "Henry Gale" was sent to infiltrate the losties with the backup plan to mess with their heads. Perhaps Libby should be sent in to shrink his head. 

Also, based on the next week teaser:


Spoiler



I hope we see some lostie on others violence!


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

NoThru22 said:


> Because at that time, he still thought he could convince Locke he was Henry Gale.


Smeek!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mask2343 said:


> Or just completely ignore the fact that he aged...it's not that big of a deal IMO. We're all smart enough to realize they can't film every episode for the series in one year.


Yeah. I got two words for you: Harry Potter.


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

Tonight's episode was titled "S.O.S." - next week, Lost is pre-empted by two episodes of Alias, one of which is entitled "S.O.S." also.

I've never really watched Alias, but I understand that the band "Driveshaft" and "Oceanic Airlines" have been referenced in both. I just wonder if that's a hint of some sort.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Bryanmc said:


> I thought that exact thing!
> 
> My recording stopped early. The last thing I saw was Jin playing on Sun's tummy and her face.
> 
> What happened after that?


The networks had to censor the graphic sex scene that followed


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Maybe next week they can have a flashback that explains why nobody is teaching Jin English. After two months, he should have some kind of a workable English vocabulary.


Or maybe he could be 'pulling a Sun' where in a future episode we'll learn that actually he'd covertly been learning English from whomever.


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

lpamelaa said:


> I count the list of healed people as:
> 
> -Locke
> -Rose
> ...


Not healed:
Sawyer's eyesight

Unknown:
Sawyer's bullet wound
Locke's new leg injury


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

I liked that, at the end when Bernard quit making his SOS sign, the amount that he had accomplished was a frowny face. That would probably work as a signal to passers-by that there is sickness, and not to land. Not that there ever will be any passers-by, of course.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah. I got two words for you: Harry Potter.


Not a correct analogy.

Harry Potter is _supposed_ to be aging at about the rate the movies are coming out.

Each book (and therefore, each movie) represents a subsequent year at Hogwarts, and the movies are coming out ~ 1 year apart.

OTOH, two months have supposed to have passed on the island, yet Malcolm David Kelley has aged a year, and it shows.

(FWIW, the Internet Movie Database shows Malcolm David Kelley (Walt) as being on the show 2004 - 2005. IOW, according to IMDB, he's off the show. That doesn't rule out occasional guest spots, of course. Still have the aging issue if they do that though.)


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

davezatz said:


> PS I had given up on the show after the Long Con for not advancing the plot much, but guys at work convinced me it was getting better. So I downloaded 4 episodes via iTunes (I was bitter and killed my Season Pass) and played it on our SD bedroom TV via my laptop. Quality was decent, though I had an occasional diagonal scan line probably due to interference. Last night was my first 'live' episode in awhile and sadly it didn't do much to advance the plot. I did enjoy the references to special places in the earth and magnetic fields (which may refute the Purgatory theorists?) and the previews for upcoming episodes.


How do you know it didn't advance the plot? Do you know what the plot is? What are you "plot-advancers" looking for? Conclusion(ends the series)? Revelations? We got lots.

We got a really big revalation: Michael returns! I think that is huge. My guess is that the Others sent him out considering he had a torch or there was a torch near him (can't remember).

We also got near confirmation that the island has healing powers (I am still wondering about Jin as our third source and even Rose is doubtful but that is they seem to want us to think).

And we know that Not-Henry is still manipulating Locke ("No, I'm done lying).

I always like a pre-Island connections (Rose & Locke). And this one is even better because like Sawyer and Jack's dad, they have knowledge of it (cue the revalation music ).

So we know more about the island, which I believe is what you want. We know more about a few characters and how they feel about each other(now whether you care about them is a different story). And we got a surprise ending (tell me you saw that coming. Haven't heard it yet).

Not sure what else to ask for.

Anybody got a light?

kel


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

teknikel said:


> Not sure what else to ask for.


ANSWERS!!!!


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

mask2343 said:


> ANSWERS!!!!


Answers end the show.

kel


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

What if the island doesn''t have healing powers.
The doctor may have lied to Sun a second time.
Rose may still have cancer. Just because she thinks it's gone does not make it so.
We still don't know _how_ Locke lost the use of his legs. What if it was psychosomatic?
Or perhaps the impact of the crash "awakened" his spine (I believe that this sort of thing has happened in rare instances).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Fish Man said:


> Not a correct analogy.
> 
> Harry Potter is _supposed_ to be aging at about the rate the movies are coming out.
> 
> Each book (and therefore, each movie) represents a subsequent year at Hogwarts, and the movies are coming out ~ 1 year apart.


No, the movies aren't coming out on that scheduole...they were originally supposed to, but they haven't been able to keep to it. The actors are definitely aging faster than the characters, and it's really starting to show.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

teknikel said:


> Answers end the show.
> 
> kel


A good point...But I have always thought the show MUST end sooner rather than later. I still think this show needs to end in 3-4 seasons. If done right, it would leave a HUGE impact on TV history. If left to drag on...well, you've seen ER right?


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No, the movies aren't coming out on that scheduole...they were originally supposed to, but they haven't been able to keep to it. The actors are definitely aging faster than the characters, and it's really starting to show.


Yeah, Hermione is coming up on legal age! :up:


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

teknikel said:


> How do you know it didn't advance the plot? Do you know what the plot is? What are you "plot-advancers" looking for?


You're right... I do not know that it didn't advance the plot and I don't know exactly what I'm looking for. But I do know I have limited time and limited patience, and I would have been just fine skipping last night's episode. I probably could have skipped 50% of this season's episodes - last year seemed much tighter and I didn't miss an episode, whereas this year the story has kind of meandered at times and my interest level has waned.... the frequent/extended breaks between shows of a serial like this haven't helped me focus either.


----------



## kenr (Dec 26, 1999)

philw1776 said:


> The networks had to censor the graphic sex scene that followed


I thought they were censoring the appearance of the prophet Mohammed.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

JYoung said:


> What if the island doesn''t have healing powers.
> The doctor may have lied to Sun a second time.
> Rose may still have cancer. Just because she thinks it's gone does not make it so.
> We still don't know _how_ Locke lost the use of his legs. What if it was psychosomatic?
> Or perhaps the impact of the crash "awakened" his spine (I believe that this sort of thing has happened in rare instances).


Suggesting that Rose doesn't have cancer is like saying that the father of Sun's baby is the English teacher instead of Jin. Well, not quite as absurd, but still it's just conjecture and would render the entire episode meaningless. But I do share your skepticism about the island's supposed mystical healing powers. Even if Rose really is cured of the cancer, there's still the obvious possibility that it's just a coincidence. A bigger coincidence than Locke's case because the possible psychosomatic nature of his condition doesn't really apply in her case (unless you want to get REALLY speculative), so there are fewer explanations available in her case.


----------



## e11m1c (Mar 30, 2006)

lpamelaa said:


> Or perhaps it had to do with the nature of the ailment. Locke, Rose and Jin all had physical problems. Charlie and Hurley have mental problems.


Psychological problems would not be remedied by a physical force such as electromagnetism, unless they stem from a physiological abnormality in one's neurology.

Thus, Jin, Rose, and Locke have all seen relief from their physical problems, whereas Hurley and Charlie must suffer through their psychological issues without succor.



> Did anyone else notice the "Healer" told Rose almost the same thing that the "Psychic" told Caire.


Actually, I was struck by how fundamentally different the messages the two women received were. Granted, they were both told by their practitioner that they were unable to be helped at their current location , which I find to be telling. But the reasons for this inability are quite different. Rose's faith healer, Isaac, told her that "she was at the wrong location" - basically, that her magnetic imbalance or whatever couldn't be ameliorated in Australia, or at least at that precise place in Australia. He never says where to go, or how to get there, nor does he suggest another option for her. [It seems that the island is the perfect locale, though.]

On the other hand, Claire's psychic seems to coerce her into leaving for Los Angeles. In her case, it's not a matter of what will be best for her, but what will be best for her baby - or at least that's what it seems. I'm still convinced that the psychic is working with Dharma as a mole (or something else to that effect).

In addition... I don't really think the $10,000 sum is that relevant... I mean, on the one hand, Bernard pays the healer $10,000 to get an appointment with him ASAP, and on the other hand the psychic gives Claire $10,000 so that she can afford to get to LA and pay for necessary medical costs and return to Australia. Not quite the same thing, and $10,000 just seems like a nice round number that's just large enough to make an impression.

PS - my apologies for any smeeking - i only had time to skim through the previous posts!


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

mask2343 said:


> A good point...But I have always thought the show MUST end sooner rather than later. I still think this show needs to end in 3-4 seasons. If done right, it would leave a HUGE impact on TV history. If left to drag on...well, you've seen ER right?


We are in agreement here. I cannot see this or any other serial program that should go on for more than 4 years sometimes 5. The skis inevitably come out.

But in that case, I think 2 years of of setup and 2 years of slow answers would be fine for a mystery. This show has 4 years without worry of cancellation at this point (as long as the answers we start seeing next year aren't so stupid that we just turn our backs completely). I guess I just believe that the back stories all contribute to the plot in some way and that the answers are there and it will all mean something soon. Otherwise they are still enjoyable stories.

BTW, was that a "very special" episode of Lost?


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

davezatz said:


> You're right... I do not know that it didn't advance the plot and I don't know exactly what I'm looking for.


I'd say that if you don't know if the plot advanced or not, then it didn't.

EDIT: "don't"


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Did they actually mention cancer at any point in the show? I don't recall that.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

davezatz said:


> You're right... I do not know that it didn't advance the plot and I don't know exactly what I'm looking for. But I do know I have limited time and limited patience, and I would have been just fine skipping last night's episode. I probably could have skipped 50% of this season's episodes - last year seemed much tighter and I didn't miss an episode, whereas this year the story has kind of meandered at times and my interest level has waned.... the frequent/extended breaks between shows of a serial like this haven't helped me focus either.


Yes, last season was amazing in the way they kept us riveted but I just don't expect that to happen forever. I will agree that after "48 Days" things really slowed down. I guess as more characters are added and more storyline possibilities occur, TPTB feel the need to indulge in those areas. And this may be slowing things down for you.

I just think the back stories are all interesting in relationship to these people's predicament now and enjoy looking for any of the clues and easter eggs that are given. I suppose after awhile I would get bored with it all but I just haven't gotten there yet. Sorry that you have. I am easily entertained, but the worst of these shows is so much better than most stuff out there so I never feel my time is wasted.

But even last season, I had trouble after the first 3 episodes wanting to keep up. I stopped watching but caught up during the first break in December. I didn't think it was going anywhere at first so I guess I understand what you are saying. I guess that I just have a little more faith in what they are presenting.

kel


----------



## ethos42 (Jun 2, 2005)

> Did they actually mention cancer at any point in the show? I don't recall that.


Not explicity... but she didn't have much hair, and she mentioned remission. Anyone who has been through therapy or known someone who has been through can be pretty sure she was refering to cancer.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

One strange thing I noticed was the numbers on the Darma food cans were the same.

You would think the cans would have differant numbers for differant products.

Maybe the number refers to the hatch the food is intended for?


----------



## lander215 (Jan 10, 2003)

I think the cans had the same thing in them in the shot I remember. I was looking at that as well but then realized both cans were corn or beans or something....


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

jeff125va said:


> Suggesting that Rose doesn't have cancer is like saying that the father of Sun's baby is the English teacher instead of Jin. Well, not quite as absurd, but still it's just conjecture and would render the entire episode meaningless. But I do share your skepticism about the island's supposed mystical healing powers. Even if Rose really is cured of the cancer, there's still the obvious possibility that it's just a coincidence. A bigger coincidence than Locke's case because the possible psychosomatic nature of his condition doesn't really apply in her case (unless you want to get REALLY speculative), so there are fewer explanations available in her case.


I'm not saying that Rose doesn't have cancer.
I'm speculating that she may think she's cured when she's not.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

/rant on
To all those who complain that this or that is a weak episode, just what the heck do you want from a TV show? Lost is still better than most of the other drek out there, and I have enjoyed each episode!! I'm sure someone else could put it more eloquently, but there you go.
/rant off

My favorite quite of the night (as seen in a sig above): "I think I liked you better when you just hit people with your stick."Bernard


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

fregienj said:


> This was actually from just a few episodes ago where we found out he was impotent, and now we know that Sun is pregnant by him.


Impotent? He wasn't limp, he was shootin' blanks.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

The second episode in a row where all the major plot twists could be seen a mile away ...


----------



## JMikeD (Jun 10, 2002)

philw1776 said:


> Or maybe he could be 'pulling a Sun' where in a future episode we'll learn that actually he'd covertly been learning English from whomever.


Actually, through some misunderstanding, he's been going to Rousseau and taking French lessons. 

This won't come into play until the 4th season, when the lead peloton of the Tour de France appears on the beach as a result of riding through a magnetic field caused by a defective microwave at a roadside cafe outside Fromentine.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

When Locke and Boon were under the plane, Locke wanted to climb up into it when his legs suddenly stopped working. After the plane fell, Locke, who was still in the exact same place, suddenly could not only walk, but he picked Boon up and carried him back to the encampment. He assumed that "The Island" didn't want *him* climbing up into the plane. That's why he has little guilt about it. It was an accident, but it seems contrived.

I think NonHenry pushed the button, but what his ajenda really is, I still can't imagine. If all he is supposed to do is sew dissension, then he is succeeding spectacularly. The look on his face when Locke was shouting/asking him "Did or didn't you push the button?" was pure evil.

It wasn't the quantity of food that bothered me.


Spoiler



The sites where still photographs of the picture Locke saw on the inside of the blast door clearly show the text "Periodic Ration Drop every 5 to 8 months", so I would expect quite a lot of food for two people to last six months


What bothered me was the fact that there were very large (#10) cans. If the food was really intended for two people, there is no way two people could eat a #10 can of corn before it spoiled, unless they ate nothing else until it was gone, and then it would get unacceptably boring. I would expect cases of smaller cans, not fewer large cans.

I liked Jack's line, "I'm waiting until my voice comes back and then I'll shout some more."

The psychic was looking into Clair's future, and suddenly got a very shocked look on his face and quit. That same thing happened to the faith healer. First the attempt, then a shocked look and the stop-dead with the proceeding. Hmmm.

What did Bernard's license plate say?

AL had a BIG smile on her face when she told Locke, "I pushed your button." "It's not mine," he replies.

Hurley says he is on a diet. Progress? He seemed pretty obviously chummy with Libby.

Was Sayed too busy making "The Ten Commandments" to appear in this episode?


----------



## mcdougll (Jan 27, 2003)

PURE Speculation here: What if Michael has been "turned" while away, and now is an "Other" (or at least working with/for them)? Maybe the Others are using Walt (or the promise of freeing Walt) to force Michael to do what they want.


----------



## mcdougll (Jan 27, 2003)

Church AV Guy said:


> What bothered me was the fact that there were very large (#10) cans. If the food was really intended for two people, there is no way two people could eat a #10 can of corn before it spoiled, unless they ate nothing else until it was gone, and then it would get unacceptably boring. I would expect cases of smaller cans, not fewer large cans.


Exactly what I thought. If you are supplying 1 or 2 people for an extended amount of time, you'd send a lot of canned items (as they did), but in SMALL cans.

However, if you are supplying a large group of people, then sending food in large cans works really well.

The implication is that whoever is sending the food (or at least ordering what to send when) knows they (the plane crash survivors) are there. This implies that there are people back in the "real world" that are part of what is going on. It's not just a group of people on the island that want to remain isolated.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Don't they have a fridge? Some tupperware? 

The aspect of the food drop that SHOULD bother you is the fact that Desmond never went outside...so how did he pick up the food?! Who stocked the shelves?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Shakhari said:


> The second episode in a row where all the major plot twists could be seen a mile away ...


Yes, I'm sure you had figured out that Rose was terminally ill, or that the reason she was in Australia was to see a faith healer who couldn't cure her...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

One thing that stood out in this episode to me, and in previous episodes where it's been brought up, is that they've only been on the island for 2 months. The way the characters act and all that's happened feels like it's much longer. I wish they had adjusted that somehow. It means that every episode is dealing with just a little over one day on the island. While that might be correct, it just feels weird... IMO.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Not any worse than "24" being 1 hour per episode.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

MickeS said:


> One thing that stood out in this episode to me, and in previous episodes where it's been brought up, is that they've only been on the island for 2 months. The way the characters act and all that's happened feels like it's much longer. I wish they had adjusted that somehow. It means that every episode is dealing with just a little over one day on the island. While that might be correct, it just feels weird... IMO.


I think things move rather quickly in 2 months when you are dealing with everything they have so far


----------



## FauxPas (Jan 8, 2002)

mcdougll said:


> Exactly what I thought. If you are supplying 1 or 2 people for an extended amount of time, you'd send a lot of canned items (as they did), but in SMALL cans.


Some of the food from the previous drop was in large containers, such as Hurley's ranch dressing. IIRC, they mentioned the food had expiration dates far in the future. The food must be loaded with preservatives


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I think the food was in the big cans so that we, the audience, could more easily see the Dharma Initiative logos and that they had serial numbers on them. Little cans, not so easy to see.


And whatever happened to Jack's army?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm not convinced by the cancer theory. She was awfully apocalyptic about it, and did not seem to be on chemo. Didn't she have hair when they met? And then her hair seemed to continue to grow. Maybe she had just given up and decided not to fight it? I guess that might make sense. Maybe. Seems kind of sketchy to me, wouldn't bernard harrass her until she agreed to go back on chemo, etc.?

Not saying it isn't, just don't think the evidnece is fully there. And yes, I have had two relatives die of cancer, that does not make the story any more plausible to me.


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

Fish Man said:


> Walt is REALLY not coming back. (IMHO)
> 
> Reason?
> 
> The actor, by several reports, has undergone a noticeable growth spurt, and his voice is starting to change.


He was just on an episode of My Name Is Earl, and an Episode of Law & Order SVU a month or so before that. Still looks and sounds like the same Walt.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

mask2343 said:


> ANSWERS!!!!


Got to hand it to Abrams though. Last summer he said the fans were disappointed because they wanted answers. He said this year they would give us answers...but with that comes more questions. I think they have done a good job this year at revealing things along with making us more crazy.


----------



## Rosenkavalier (Nov 9, 2001)

mcdougll said:


> PURE Speculation here: What if Michael has been "turned" while away, and now is an "Other" (or at least working with/for them)? Maybe the Others are using Walt (or the promise of freeing Walt) to force Michael to do what they want.


Heh...I was coming here to post this exact line of thought. Given the preview scenes --



Spoiler



...my thought was that the Others told Michael that if he convinced the leaders of the Losties to go out into a "battle", which would actually be a trap, they would return Walt to him. Since Michael has been willing to do pretty much anything to get Walt back, sacrificing the other survivors might not be that big of a leap for him now.



Stupid off weeks...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

lander215 said:


> I think the cans had the same thing in them in the shot I remember. I was looking at that as well but then realized both cans were corn or beans or something....


When they were putting the #10 cans on the shelf, that might have been the case (although I thought I saw at least two different things) but then later we saw another package of a different type of food (Dharmalars) and the code was exactly the same.


----------



## jizzo (Oct 31, 2004)

jamesbobo said:


> The way fake-Henry lies and manipulates, it wouldn't surprise me if he was "him."


I have been thinking the same thing.


----------



## FauxPas (Jan 8, 2002)

mask2343 said:


> Anyone notice people we should know on Issacs wall? He had a bunch of pictures and letters on the wall and I am assuming at least ONE of them is someone we know.


When they zoomed in I noticed an upside-down picture of the Golden Gate Bridge. Don't know what it means.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

Lee L said:


> As far as Bernard and Rose, I wondered the same thing. On one hand it does seem unusuall to go to Australia that much, but he said something about her not being there if he did not make her go to te healer. That makes me think a significant amount of time had passed since she had at least a year left??


Good point. I bet that's a minor mistake by the writers. They would probably justify it by saying they went back to Australia a year later or something, but that's a bit strange.


----------



## Muzzy (Jun 15, 2002)

jamesbobo said:


> The way fake-Henry lies and manipulates, it wouldn't surprise me if he was "him."


Call me crazy, but I always thought that the "him" that the others refer to is Alvar Hanso or Gerald DeGroot... you know, the people who started the Dharma Initiative.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

Lori said:


> Unless Sun was lying, which is what I believe. Jin is not the father--the English teacher dude is.
> 
> Or, it could be a miracle. I believe the former.


Um, no.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

mightyb said:


> I think he was just FRUSTRATED with the hatch,
> -trying to remember the map
> -the question of the fake Henry Gale if he pushed the button or not. (Love his smirk as he knew he was begging to frustrate Locke!)
> 
> After his talk with Rose, he found himself again and seemed to be able to remember the map...


Yep. He believes in the button and the island again after talking to Rose, so he goes back down there to draw his map and resume pressing the button. This also means he believes Henry is lying. I was surprised when he went to talk to Henry through the door. Was he really expecting Henry to say, "Yeah, you got me. I pushed it."?

I thought this was a great episode. I enjoy the backstories and I thought Rose and Bernard's was excellent.


----------



## Keith_R90210 (Jul 26, 2003)

I liked this episode but not quite as much as the previous two.

I liked the change in character focus and showing us the Bernard and Rose backstory, I didn't expect to learn that Rose had cancer and more importantly the fact that she had lied to Bernard about being healed, it puts her character in a whole new light to me. I found the faith healer's inability to cure Rose interesting as it paralleled with Claire and the psychic. The two have their differences but they do bear a resemblance.

Henry is totally creepy and his look at the end was priceless. He is really playing mind games with Locke and crew. I like the theory that he is the head honcho of the 'Others' but I don't think that the head honcho would make himself so vulnerable unless he had a secret evil plan or it was truly by accident. I do think that he knows about the button though and the consequences or lack thereof of it notr being pressed.

Michael coming back at the end was great. I look forward to seeing what we learn about his experience.

Does anyone know how many episodes there will be of this season?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Keith_R90210 said:


> Does anyone know how many episodes there will be of this season?


I read on TVSquad there are four more episodes followed by a two-hour finale. That jibes with iTunes saying there would be 25 episodes in the Season Pass.


----------



## kdonnel (Nov 28, 2000)

Roadblock said:


> Good point. I bet that's a minor mistake by the writers. They would probably justify it by saying they went back to Australia a year later or something, but that's a bit strange.


My in-laws have visited Australia 5 times in 7 years. It is certainly not impossible to think someone visited Australia twice.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Am i the only one who could have sworn he heard Rose & Bernard say it was their anniversary, not their honeymoon.

-smak-


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

I noticed that, in this episode, Ana Lucia was looking at an atlas while sitting around in the Hatch. 

Hmm, I wonder if someone might have previously circled the location of the island on one of the maps?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

kdonnel said:


> My in-laws have visited Australia 5 times in 7 years. It is certainly not impossible to think someone visited Australia twice.


I've taken trips where I spent less time where I was going than I'd spend just in an airplane one-way to Australia.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

TIVOSciolist said:


> I noticed that, in this episode, Ana Lucia was looking at an atlas while sitting around in the Hatch.
> 
> Hmm, I wonder if someone might have previously circled the location of the island on one of the maps?


I joked w/mrs crewman that it was a Driver's Ed Manual.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MasterCephus said:


> .... Hurley's eating disorder....


  Hurley has an eating disorder? How did I miss that?!


----------



## e11m1c (Mar 30, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> Hurley has an eating disorder? How did I miss that?!


"Eating disorders" aren't just conditions identifible by an attempt to lose weight; chronic overeating is considered an eating disorder as well.

From wikipedia...



> In medicine, polyphagia (sometimes known as hyperphagia) is a medical sign meaning excessive hunger and abnormally large (poly-) intake of solids by mouth.


Anyway, Hurley's overeating could certainly be considered an eating disorder. See my post on page 4 for my reasoning re: why Hurley's drive to overeat hasn't been relieved by being on the island.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

Well, the island may have mystical healing properties but that didn't seem to help Boone or the Marshal overly much. Shannon must have been at the wrong place at the wrong time, twice I guess. Once to get shot, and once to be out of healing range.

But "selective healing" is an interesting thought. It might explain the medical group, and the sickness. They're not trying to prevent or cure a sickness, they are trying to *induce* them. To find out what the island will and won't heal.

Here's hoping Dharma sends more than one can opener! And not any P-38s*! 

Rose and Bernard obviously live someplace cold, from the snow ... perhaps Minnesota? Hmmm. Clearly not Florida, at any rate. Though Rose drove like a Floridian in that snow. And Wayzata is not far from the Mayo Clinic. Hmm.

I was also struck by the healer's reaction to getting close to Rose's aura (for lack of a better term), very similar to the Claire reaction. Not just that he couldn't heal her, but that something surprised or shocked him.

And no one likes Eko these days. Ana Lucia told him once "I think I liked you better when you weren't talking" and then Bernard pops his line on him. Poor fella.

* P-38 can openers


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Roadblock said:


> Good point. I bet that's a minor mistake by the writers. They would probably justify it by saying they went back to Australia a year later or something, but that's a bit strange.


I think you may be over complicating things (as if! it's "Lost", dammit!) by questioning how many times Rose and Bernard have been to Australia.

Here's the way I see it ....

On the beach, Bernard told Rose that she wouldn't be here if hadn't done something. At the point he made the statement, he still thought Rose was healed because of the Australian faith healer, specifically because Rose told the faith healer that she would lie to Bernard and tell him she was healed. I think that is what Bernard is referring to about "being here", that because he *did* something, namely arranging for the faith healer, Rose is still alive.

As far as Bernard was concerned, he accepted that Rose was healed the instant she lied to him and told him she was healed. He worships her, and would have no reason to expect that she'd ever lie to him, so of course he accepted her word. There didn't have to be a time-gap for him to see evidence of being cured, especialy when we see in the airport that she is so sick she's fumbing for pills.

I belive the visit to the faith healer and Rose's interaction with Locke in the airport waiting room were both during the same visit to Australia, because of Rose's hairstyle. In all of the other flashbacks, she had different hairstyles to suggest the scenes took place at different times. When we see Bernard and Rose in the airport with their Oceanic tickets, she is still sporting the same hair style she had when she was at the faith healers. Ergo, same trip.

(That's my story, and I'm sticking to it!)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

smak said:


> Am i the only one who could have sworn he heard Rose & Bernard say it was their anniversary, not their honeymoon.
> 
> -smak-


I just rewatched that scene.



> BERNARD: You saying we're lost doesn't mean we're lost. I know exactly where we are.
> ROSE: I do too. Driving around in circles in the Outback. That's why I wanted to be on a beach for our honeymoon.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

Which explains why Rose just sat on the beach looking out at the waves in Season 1. (Ironically, he proposed at Niagara Falls which is typically known for honeymoons.)


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I just realized how ridiculous it would be for them to have gone through all the effort of making her hair look like it was falling out to different degrees in different flashbacks and have decided maybe it was a genetic cancer of some sort after all and they just decided to have the one scene with short hair be enough.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Interesting but useless connection between Hurley and the REAL Henry Gale...Mr. Cluck's Chicken sponsored the balloon that Gale crashed.

http://themisfitishere.blogspot.com/2006/04/hurley-and-fake-henry-gale-connection.html

Most of the other theories by this guy are silly, but this one is pretty cool. But I don't think it means much.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

jamesbobo said:


> The way fake-Henry lies and manipulates, it wouldn't surprise me if he was "him."


ooooh, very Kaizer Soze-esque! hadn't thought of it, but now i kinda think you're probably right.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Sawyer was cured of his nicotine addiction. (not that he had a choice though)


----------



## Big_Daddy (Nov 20, 2002)

milo99 said:


> ooooh, very Kaizer Soze-esque! hadn't thought of it, but now i kinda think you're probably right.


BUt if Henry Gale was "him" you'd think his minions would be making more of an effort to get him back. And by giving up Michael, that's a suggestion they're taking a "we dont' care, keep him" approach - and were more interested in making Jack go away.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

JYoung said:


> I'm not saying that Rose doesn't have cancer.
> I'm speculating that she may think she's cured when she's not.


Sorry, something got lost between my brain and my fingers. I meant to start that post "suggesting that she's not cured..." (i.e. still has cancer). I know that what makes this show great is that things aren't always what they seem, but, as in the Jin being the father "debate," they're not the exact opposite of what they explicity tell us, either. I think that some things have to be taken at face value, particularly when the only room for speculation is 180 degrees opposed to what we've been led to believe.

I think that the mystery they want to leave us with is not whether she was really cured, but whether it was truly because of some mystical healing power of the island (and if so, what's behind it) or just a coincidence.


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

Delta13 said:


> Rose and Bernard obviously live someplace cold, from the snow ... perhaps Minnesota? Hmmm. Clearly not Florida, at any rate. Though Rose drove like a Floridian in that snow. And Wayzata is not far from the Mayo Clinic. Hmm.


If you go by the license plates on the cars they were in NY in the scene where they met, which is where I would assume they live.

Of course they could have both been just visiting NY and they were rental cars...


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> If you go by the license plates on the cars they were in NY in the scene where they met, which is where I would assume they live.
> 
> Of course they could have both been just visiting NY and they were rental cars...


That would explain the dinner at Niagara Falls.


----------



## Dromomaniac (Jul 26, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> If you go by the license plates on the cars they were in NY in the scene where they met, which is where I would assume they live.


Lost Episode 1:

[EXT. BEACH -- CRASH SITE - MORNING - PRESENT]

(Jack stares out at the ocean. Behind them, the others are gathered as they 
talk about the noises they heard the night before.)

MICHAEL: (b.g.) It sounded like an animal, not exactly --

ROSE: (b.g.) That sound that it made, I keep thinking that there was something 
really familiar about it.

SHANNON: (b.g.) Really? Where are you from?

ROSE: (b.g.) *The Bronx.*


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Was it me, or did the healer look like the guy changing the light bulb from S1 that people thought was the fake Henry Gale?

I loved the whole B/R backstory. Very touching.

Magnets as having healing powers is a very real "science" right now. Look at all the golfers that where the magnet bracelets to ease their joints.

Now, also regarding magnets, remember Zeke's comment that Jack echoed last night....."If you cross this line you (or was it we) are going to have a problem".....
Maybe that was the point at which the big magnets are no longer effective......Just a thought

Oh, and to the following:



mask2343 said:


> Yeah, Hermione is coming up on legal age! :up:


Just for you:


----------



## headytiger (Oct 17, 2003)

Did anybody else see the black rock behind Kate and Jack when they reach the clearing?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

mask2343 said:


> Interesting but useless connection between Hurley and the REAL Henry Gale...Mr. Cluck's Chicken sponsored the balloon that Gale crashed.
> 
> http://themisfitishere.blogspot.com/2006/04/hurley-and-fake-henry-gale-connection.html
> 
> Most of the other theories by this guy are silly, but this one is pretty cool. But I don't think it means much.


Yeah the guy on that site does look like the guy on the ladder.










His writing is also just like the Weekly World News.

"YOU have HEARD it first here again!!"

Greg


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

gchance said:


> Yeah the guy on that site does look like the guy on the ladder.
> "YOU have HEARD it first here again!!"
> 
> Greg


I retract my earlier fun-making. The site is amazingly sarcastic, it's making fun of the conspiracy theorists.

Greg


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Yes, the sarcasm is much needed for some on this board.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

jlb said:


> Just for you:


Wow...I was just kidding about the legal age thing...but now...maybe not.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Roadblock said:


> Ye I was surprised when he went to talk to Henry through the door. Was he really expecting Henry to say, "Yeah, you got me. I pushed it."?


This is the part that was really stupid. There was absolutely nothing to accomplish by doing this. All it did was buoy Henry's spirit. He can be happy because he is "getting to" Locke. No matter what Henry said, Locke would not know if it was the truth or not.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

Big_Daddy said:


> BUt if Henry Gale was "him" you'd think his minions would be making more of an effort to get him back. And by giving up Michael, that's a suggestion they're taking a "we dont' care, keep him" approach - and were more interested in making Jack go away.


eh, i'm giving it a 50/50 on Henry being "him". But the minions not making an effort could be for any number of reasons.

a) they don't know he's caught
b) he was caught on purpose (to mess with them, mess w/ their heads and what not)
and who knows what other possible twist


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

BeanMeScot said:


> This is the part that was really stupid. There was absolutely nothing to accomplish by doing this. All it did was buoy Henry's spirit. He can be happy because he is "getting to" Locke. No matter what Henry said, Locke would not know if it was the truth or not.


Well, not that it wasn't stupid in the sense that it was pointless, but I think the point of that scene was to show just how frustrated he was. Then later he was relaxed and smiling when the picture on the door was coming back to him.


----------



## e11m1c (Mar 30, 2006)

headytiger said:


> Did anybody else see the black rock behind Kate and Jack when they reach the clearing?


so i googled: "black rock" magnet, and this is what i came up with



> There are many legends accounting for the discovery of magnets. One of the most common, is that of an elderly shepherd named Magnes, who was herding his sheep in an area of Northern Greece called Magnesia, about 4,000 years ago. It is said that both the nails in his shoes and the metal tip of his staff became firmly stuck to the large, black rock on which he was standing. This type of rock was subsequently named magnetite, after either Magnesia or Magnes himself.
> 
> Stories of magnetism date back to the first century B.C in the writings of Lucretius, and the magical powers of magnetite are mentioned in the writings of Pliny the Elder. For many years following its discovery, magnetite was surrounded in superstition and was considered to possess magical powers, such as the ability to heal the sick, frighten away evil spirits and attract and dissolve ships made of iron! Unlike amber (fossilized tree resin), magnetite was able to attract objects without first being rubbed. This made magnetite far more magical. People soon realized that magnetite not only attracted objects made of iron, but when made into the shape of a needle and floated on water, magnetite always pointed in a north-south direction creating a primitive compass. This led to an alternative name for magnetite, that of lodestone or "leading stone".


hmmmmmmm "Magnes" --> "Magnus"???

and the idea of a "herd of sheep" was interesting as well

PS- if youre so inclined...http://www.sciencetech.technomuses.ca/english/schoolzone/Info_Magnets.cfm


----------



## e11m1c (Mar 30, 2006)

ooo and check this out too: http://www.thesweepers.com/jane/deepnorth/archives/2005/05/black_rock.html

...the map looks a little familiar, doesn't it?


----------



## e11m1c (Mar 30, 2006)

ok i swear this is my last post for now - i'm going to stop procrastinating, but this article is REALLY REALLY REALLY interesting... (Talks about Buddhist ideology and the Inventio Fortunata, mentioned in the link in my previous post - skip to page 5 if you're in a rush)

http://www.eaudrey.com/myth/Places/Mercator Article.pdf


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I can't find a pic but someone on another board said there was another figure in the background when Michael showed up.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I think people are putting too much thought into the name "Magnus"... it's a very common nordic name. It' perfectly feasble that it's Alvar Hanso's son's name, but that it has no meaning in itself.


----------



## e11m1c (Mar 30, 2006)

MickeS said:


> I think people are putting too much thought into the name "Magnus"... it's a very common nordic name. It' perfectly feasble that it's Alvar Hanso's son's name, but that it has no meaning in itself.


ha, you could just say that i was putting too much thought into "magnus," but i appreciate the ambiguity nonetheless.

anyway, i would agree with you, but if you look at the map from the hatch again, you'll notice that there is a note stating: "Known final resting place of Magnus Hanso/Black Rock." I find that more than a little coincidental...

In case you need it, a hi-def version of the map is here: http://homepage.mac.com/c_bowers/.pictures/blastdoormap.jpg


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I know, I have sen that map before. I just don't think the name Magnus in itself means anything for the story. It's just the name of a person, possibly Alvar Hanso's son. Or father? IMO.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Most of what I was going to say has been mentioned. One thing I wanted to comment on was the shot of Sun at the end when Jin was stroking her stomach. The lighting and shadows on her face were absolutely stunning in HD. I've always thought she was beautiful, but with that lighting she looked amazing.


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

People have commented about the size of the food cans. 
I agree. They are to big for 2 people in the hatch. 
This makes me think that the food was meant for the others. 
The lockdown of the hatch would help prevent the button pushers from seeing/getting the food and allow the others to retreive it. 

Now that the Losties have the food, the others are going to get angry and hungry. 

I'm not sure how to explain food getting re-stocked in the hatch.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

The problem with the theory of the food being for the others is that all of the food has the Swan station logo on it. A major rule of military engagements is to never let the other guy take over your supply posts. It would be hugely idiotic to let the losties stay there when it's where your supply of food arrives.

No, each active site must get their own.


----------



## Keith_R90210 (Jul 26, 2003)

danieljanderson said:


> People have commented about the size of the food cans.
> I agree. They are to big for 2 people in the hatch.
> This makes me think that the food was meant for the others.
> The lockdown of the hatch would help prevent the button pushers from seeing/getting the food and allow the others to retreive it.
> ...


Didn't Desmond say that there was a guy that use to come and restock the food and some other stuff in the hatch?

Can't remember where I'm getting this but it seems as though it was said.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

MickeS said:


> I know, I have sen that map before. I just don't think the name Magnus in itself means anything for the story. It's just the name of a person, possibly Alvar Hanso's son. Or father? IMO.


Magnus is Latin meaning "great, important". In the upper left of the map is "following AH/MGD incident". MGD could mean Magnus Gerald DeGroot. I think Degroot killed Hanso and is now running the show.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes I know it's a latin word, and what it means. It's also a very common scandinavian name. That's why I said "for the story". I doubt the meaning of the name has any significance. But who the hell knows.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Delta13 said:


> The problem with the theory of the food being for the others is that all of the food has the Swan station logo on it. A major rule of military engagements is to never let the other guy take over your supply posts. It would be hugely idiotic to let the losties stay there when it's where your supply of food arrives.
> 
> No, each active site must get their own.


Here's a thought.

What if who/whatever is delivering the food knows that there are lots more people at Swan station now, and so is delivering more food, or at least food in different configurations?

There were huge jars of food there before the Losties arrived though. But it was just normal "buy in bulk" stuff (assuming you have mayo that doesn't go bad for a few years  ).


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

mask2343 said:


> A good point...But I have always thought the show MUST end sooner rather than later. I still think this show needs to end in 3-4 seasons. If done right, it would leave a HUGE impact on TV history. If left to drag on...well, you've seen ER right?


Nope, I haven't seen ER since about after the 4th season...which proves your point. I still love Lost, but it might reach a point where I just can't watch anymore if I don't get answers. Just like the X-Files (what really happened to Mulder's sister anyway?).


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> Maybe next week they can have a flashback that explains why nobody is teaching Jin English. After two months, he should have some kind of a workable English vocabulary.


This really bothers me. Everyone around him speaks English and his wife is fluent in both languages...she could easily teach him.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Dnamertz said:


> This really bothers me. Everyone around him speaks English and his wife is fluent in both languages...she could easily teach him.


Just Jin's way of sticking it to "The Man"


----------



## eugene82 (Mar 31, 2006)

Kamakzie said:


> So I wonder if the people who were healed if they were to leave the island would really lose their healing??


/


----------



## eugene82 (Mar 31, 2006)

RBlount said:


> Please, not that argument again.
> 
> I think this episode set up the point that the Losties are starting to become indifferent, if not comfortable, with there predicament. There are quite a few that probabably have a better life on the island:
> 
> ...


\


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Oddly though, IIRC, Sawyer's eyesight got WORSE when they came to the island...


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

eugene82 said:


> This was also not the first time that John had been seen in his wheelchair in the airport terminal.
> 
> Check 1:24 of the first season.


It's not the first time WE'VE seen Locke in his wheelchair, it's the first time a surviving Lostie has been shown to know that Locke had a wheelchair at the airport.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I just rewatched the episode--a few thoughts--Any lingering ideas that "Henry" is not an in the loop, top grade "other" was erased when he showed that he not only knows who Walt is, but also how important he is. 

Since Isaac seems to heal in a similar way--with energy from magnetics underground, and his cured patients don't need to stay there to keep their healing, why should Rose need to stay on the island once she's healed?

Sawyer didn't seem to know where Jack got his gun, so he must have wondered if he had found his stash. Might have been a good time for someone to follow him in the next few hours if he went into the jungle.


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

LOST is the best show on basic cable and the second best overall(Soprano's)! Tonights esp was the bomb and the part with Micheal was like WOW!.....Do you think the others heard Jack and sent him Micheal or what???


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

eugene82 said:


> That is exactly what they want. They wish to dumb you down and hope you hang in.


Why should "Lost" be like "24". They are completely different types of shows. I like that they are different and like them for differnt reasons.

What do you mean by "dumbing down"? Are you saying they should wrap evertything up at the end of the season? Are you saying that they should do this for free without thought of earning as much as they can get from it? I think that would be ridiculous.

TV is a medium for making money. IF some art comes from it great otherwise just entertain us. If you don't find it entertaining, stop watching.

kel


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

eugene82 said:


> The problem is that there has not actually been a show this season ... We have seen more of Season 1 footage than new footage in season 2. That is what dumbs down the show and the viewers. And eventually "end" a show.
> <snip>
> ... The "LOST" writers are 2nd rate ... <snip>
> ... ABC from day 1 was in it for the money...
> <snip> "The rankings of LOST are ... way below sub par to the 1st season.


For a guy who admits to watching the first season 6 (going on 7) times, you certainly have a cynical assessment of this season.

I must heartily disagree with most of your critiques.

I have not found anything to "dumb down" the show or myself as a viewer. I have enjoyed each episode on their own merits.

Some episodes are faster-paced than others. No other show is attempting to match "24" in pacing, so that is an unfair comparison. In fact, after reading some of the critiques about "24" on the TiVO forum, it would seem that people are catching on the "formula" writing being used in that show. This is my first season watching "24" so the twists are new to me, but apparently predictable to many long-time fans.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

eugene82 said:


> Answers do end a show. The problem is that there has not actually been a show this season with the exception of a very few new episodes.
> We have seen more of Season 1 footage than new footage in season 2. That is what dumbs down the show and the viewers. And eventually "end" a show.
> I like some don't like being dumbed down as the writers wish to do so. These guys could never stand beside Chris Carter. Nor the writers of "24" that every week has a new twist......
> 
> ...


Its unfair to compare Lost to 24 because 24 has a completely new plot every season and they can wrap-up a season and answer most of the major questions by the season finale, and then start a new "day" in the next season. Lost deals with a much more mysterious plot that, if answered, will most likely end the show. Its kind of along the line of shows like Twin Peaks. I never watched Twin Peaks, but didn't the show end once everyone found out who killed Laura Palmer?

Lost is like a couple other current shows, Invasion, Desperate Housewives, and Prison Break. They have to keep this one major plot going on without answering the MAJOR questons. The continuous (and mysterious) plot is what keeps people interested. Whats gonna happen when they finally break out of prison in Prison Break and find out who killed the VP's brother? The show would be over in my mind, or they'd have to find a completely new predicament for them to get into (like 24 does). But how many "save the world" scenarios can we watch Jack Bauer accopmlish? Would people have kept watching Gilligan's Island if they finally got off the island?


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

> I've seen where people have said they did not see nor did the other surviours see John in his wheel chair. It is all there in Season 1. John passed by Claire, Charlie, and Rose in the airport ternimal in 1:24.


 Since I've only watched it like, 3 times, can you help me out? Give the minute mark where this happens. To my knowledge, Rose doesn't even appear in Ep 24.

Locke rolls by Michael and Walt, but Michael has his head buried in his arm. Ya missed that one.

"Boone is seen with Shannon" - you do know that they are stepbrother and -sister right? And no one thinks it's a miracle that they crossed paths at the airport - they *were* getting on the same plane, after all. But we knew of no survivor who saw Locke in his wheelchair until "S.O.S."

Lost will never be 24. And chocolate will never be vanilla. And Dunkin Donuts will never be Krispy Kreme. Just accept it, and move on.


----------



## eugene82 (Mar 31, 2006)

Delta13 said:


> Since I've only watched it like, 3 times, can you help me out? Give the minute mark where this happens. To my knowledge, Rose doesn't even appear in Ep 24.
> 
> Locke rolls by Michael and Walt, but Michael has his head buried in his arm. Ya missed that one.
> 
> ...


----------



## eugene82 (Mar 31, 2006)

Dnamertz said:


> Its unfair to compare Lost to 24 because 24 has a completely new plot every season and they can wrap-up a season and answer most of the major questions by the season finale, and then start a new "day" in the next season. Lost deals with a much more mysterious plot that, if answered, will most likely end the show. Its kind of along the line of shows like Twin Peaks. I never watched Twin Peaks, but didn't the show end once everyone found out who killed Laura Palmer?
> 
> Lost is like a couple other current shows, Invasion, Desperate Housewives, and Prison Break. They have to keep this one major plot going on without answering the MAJOR questons. The continuous (and mysterious) plot is what keeps people interested. Whats gonna happen when they finally break out of prison in Prison Break and find out who killed the VP's brother? The show would be over in my mind, or they'd have to find a completely new predicament for them to get into (like 24 does). But how many "save the world" scenarios can we watch Jack Bauer accopmlish? Would people have kept watching Gilligan's Island if they finally got off the island?[/QUOTE/


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi. What is this?


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

eugene82 said:


> I'm not here to argue. Only to say what i think. You have that same right. If I offended you, "My apologies".
> End of story. End of acknowledgement.


Of course I have the same right, and I exercised it. I'm not sure how I seemed offended to you. I was just saying what I think about the type of show Lost is. Nothing wrong with 2 differing opinions.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

eugene82 said:


> Sir: When I joined this forum I assumed that no one would agree with everything stated. And I admit my mistakes. I am more than happy to be decent enough to do so.
> I did not assume that arrogrance would be the signature of one or even two.
> You have proved me incorrect.
> Good day and end of all future acknowledgement. Thats my approach.
> My sincere apology.


You have to understand a couple of things...(and this is not an attack on anyone)
1: when you write things, people will read them with their own interpretation of the motivation behind it. there is no visual or audio feedback from the speaker to reference the opinion on. You may have meant something in a matter of fact tone, and someone might read it in a hostile tone... and that snowballs from there. You need to read and assume it's not personal.

2: that being said, your posts are heavily flavored with "this show is not very good" to paraphrase. You are basically calling all people who enjoy the show and think it's the best thing ever dumb. So, while you may have meant to just add an opinion with no offense meant toward anyone, it can very easily be interpreted as attacking.

3: if you are new to the board, you need to realize that many things have been said and observed many many times. So things that may seem new and insightful to you, is old news to many posters on this board. Keep that in mind when you post. For example, it's been well established on these boards how Locke was not noticed by anyone in the airport. And since he was allowed to preboard, we have to assume noone saw him in his WC, and when they see him on the plane, he is just in his seat. Now, nothing wrong with your observation, but it is old news, and that, on top of the "Lost sucks" stuff makes it worse.

This is not an attack, just maybe some advice if you decide to keep posting.

and finally, 4: in response to those who want more answers, and i know this has been said, and i've said it, but i'll say it again... This show is so much more than just the mystery. It's about the characters. That's what ultimately drives this show. The mystery is a tool to achieve development of the characters. If you can't appreciate the characters, then, yeah, this show will seem poorly written cuz you want more answers. But if you can appreciate the journey of the characters, and how their inner workings fit into the whole story, then every episode is awesome, and the mystery is gravy. So while you may think the writers are dumbing down the story, I think they are doing an excellent job of weaving all of the characters together, and showing how each one ticks, and how it affects what ultimately happens on the island.

So, while you watch season 1 for the 8th time, keep that in mind, and maybe you'll develop a new appreciation for the show, and for season 2.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Hi. What is this?


Beat me to it...


----------



## eugene82 (Mar 31, 2006)

bruinfan said:


> You have to understand a couple of things...(and this is not an attack on anyone)
> 1: when you write things, people will read them with their own interpretation of the motivation behind it. there is no visual or audio feedback from the speaker to reference the opinion on. You may have meant something in a matter of fact tone, and someone might read it in a hostile tone... and that snowballs from there. You need to read and assume it's not personal.
> 
> 2: that being said, your posts are heavily flavored with "this show is not very good" to paraphrase. You are basically calling all people who enjoy the show and think it's the best thing ever dumb. So, while you may have meant to just add an opinion with no offense meant toward anyone, it can very easily be interpreted as attacking.
> ...


/


----------



## Fraser+Dief (Nov 18, 2005)

DUDE_NJX said:


> P.P.S. Did anybody catch the license plate on Bernard's car?


Dude, not good form to just leave that hanging...



Kamakzie said:


> So I wonder if the people who were healed if they were to leave the island would really lose their healing??


Rose seems to think that, which is stupid.

Are there hundreds of folks living at the Aussie faith healers place, unable to leave the place where they were healed? Of course not, they get healed, they do home.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

I really like this episode. I was wondering when they'd show a back story on those two and thought it was a good one.



Fish Man said:


> Either:
> 
> 
> He did push it, ....
> He did not push it, ....


Yep, those are the choices.



cheesesteak said:


> Maybe next week they can have a flashback that explains why nobody is teaching Jin English. After two months, he should have some kind of a workable English vocabulary.


Maybe next week we can finally go a whole week where nobody mentions this.



Fish Man said:


> It's conceivable that they could bring him back and make his "rapid" aging another "island mystery."


Or they could just replace him with another actor. It wouldn't be the first show to do that.



e11m1c said:


> PS - my apologies for any smeeking - i only had time to skim through the previous posts!


Yet you found the time to type 4 paragraphs.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> I really like this episode. I was wondering when they'd show a back story on those two and thought it was a good one.
> 
> Yep, those are the choices.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. The committee for Crankypants of the Year has accepted your nomination. Good luck in the finals.


----------



## Dromomaniac (Jul 26, 2003)

Going back to the last relevant post...


stellie93 said:


> I just rewatched the episode--a few thoughts--Any lingering ideas that "Henry" is not an in the loop, top grade "other" was erased when he showed that he not only knows who Walt is, but also how important he is.


I was disappointed the losties didn't try to get Anti-Henry to expand on this thought. Perhaps he'd be willing to shed more light on exactly _why_ Walt is so important.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Dromomaniac said:


> I was disappointed the losties didn't try to get Anti-Henry to expand on this thought. Perhaps he'd be willing to shed more light on exactly _why_ Walt is so important.


Oh come on, it's well established by now that NOBODY in this show ever asks follow-up questions.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

jlb said:


> Was it me, or did the healer look like the guy changing the light bulb from S1 that people thought was the fake Henry Gale?
> 
> I loved the whole B/R backstory. Very touching.
> 
> ...


Nice.........VERY NICE!


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

DUDE_NJX said:


> P.P.S. Did anybody catch the license plate on Bernard's car?





Fraser+Dief said:


> Dude, not good form to just leave that hanging...


ABSOLUTELY! Will someone please explain this? What was the license plate, and what did it mean?

All the cans and boxes I saw had the same number on them no matter what was in them. I am now thinking it was the drop number or the encoded date of the drop, not the contents.

Dharmaliers? Some kind of cookie maybe? Hurley is on fish and water now.


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

thenightfly42 said:


> I liked that, at the end when Bernard quit making his SOS sign, the amount that he had accomplished was a frowny face. That would probably work as a signal to passers-by that there is sickness, and not to land. Not that there ever will be any passers-by, of course.


Yeah, I'm quoting myself, so what. I wanted to add the graphic...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Church AV Guy said:


> ABSOLUTELY! Will someone please explain this? What was the license plate, and what did it mean?


See Post #146 in this thread.


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> See Post #146 in this thread.


But that doesn't say what was on the plate itself.



I can't quite make it out myself...


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

> All the cans and boxes I saw had the same number on them no matter what was in them. I am now thinking it was the drop number or the encoded date of the drop, not the contents.


 Then here's something that will blow your mind - it's sure messing with mine. The food containers all have DI 9FFTR731 labeled on them, right? Well, so did the food that Hurley stashed away from the hatch.

I was with you, I thought maybe a date code or a drop code, but now I don't know what it is. They seemed to go out of their way to show the can labels for an extended period of time in "S.O.S." too, so I am assuming (ahem!) it has some significance.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

Delta13 said:


> Then here's something that will blow your mind - it's sure messing with mine. The food containers all have DI 9FFTR731 labeled on them, right? Well, so did the food that Hurley stashed away from the hatch.
> 
> I was with you, I thought maybe a date code or a drop code, but now I don't know what it is. They seemed to go out of their way to show the can labels for an extended period of time in "S.O.S." too, so I am assuming (ahem!) it has some significance.


Also appeared in other episodes. http://lostpedia.com/wiki/DI_9FFTR731

kel


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I hope you people ogling that girl are really young. If not... Seek help.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Fool Me Twice said:


> I hope you people ogling that girl are really young. If not... Seek help.


"But your honor, She told me she was 18!"  
Hey, as long as they LOOK 18, nothing wrong with looking.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> When's the last time Vincent was in an episode?


I noticed this, too. Maybe a foreshadow of Sawyer being captured? Vincent's previous caretakers haven't really done too well. (Walt and then Shannon.)


----------



## e11m1c (Mar 30, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Yet you found the time to type 4 paragraphs.


come on, buddy. i had time to develop my thoughts and spew them out, but i skimmed the rest - that's saying a lot more than a lot of posters who seem to jump to the end of the posts to plaster the board with their opinions. and, given how many extraneous posts exist on this board, skimming is a big effort.

now to stop being hypocritical [i.e., extraneously posting] i'm out.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

devdogaz said:


> See Post #146 in this thread.


I saw it! That post doesn't answer the question! What was the license plate number, and what significance does it have?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Doesn't say anything about the license plate NUMBER in the post, only about the license plate. Meaning, gave a clue where Rose and Bernard were from.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

BNQ 1925 appears to be Rose's license plate. Either really obscure, or it has no significance. Bernard's is harder to make out but appears to be normal, i.e. not a vanity plate.

That was one thing missing from the episode - there weren't any Easter eggs. Or they went right past me.


----------



## tanstaafl (Oct 22, 2002)

MickeS said:


> Doesn't say anything about the license plate NUMBER in the post, only about the license plate. Meaning, gave a clue where Rose and Bernard were from.


In the very first episode Rose said she was from New York. (Specifically the Bronx, IIRC.)


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

tanstaafl said:


> In the very first episode Rose said she was from New York. (Specifically the Bronx, IIRC.)


Yup, and I believe this was already mentioned in this thread! Lots of smeeking going on!


----------



## tanstaafl (Oct 22, 2002)

drew2k said:


> Yup, and I believe this was already mentioned in this thread! Lots of smeeking going on!


Aww... My very first smeek. (Doh!  )


----------



## gilberto (Feb 22, 2005)

PJO1966 said:


> Beat me to it...


PJO, anyone ever tell you that your avatar looks like Chris Rock's best friend in Everybody hates Chris?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

gilberto said:


> PJO, anyone ever tell you that your avatar looks like Chris Rock's best friend in Everybody hates Chris?


As a matter of fact, yes.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

drew2k said:


> Yup, and I believe this was already mentioned in this thread! Lots of smeeking going on!


With well over 200 posts in the thread, isn't that to be expected? How many people are going to remember that the same question and answer was in posts 68, and 71, when they are reading post 194?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Church AV Guy said:


> With well over 200 posts in the thread, isn't that to be expected? How many people are going to remember that the same question and answer was in posts 68, and 71, when they are reading post 194?


What about posts #4, #8, #15, #16, #23, and #42?


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

And post #108 was someone answering a question from ... Church AV Guy! And now his latest post is #216, exactly *twice* 108! Tell me that's not significant!

_(and people say we read too much into this show ... ha!)_


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

It's NOT significant! 

You guys really need a life.

Sheesh!

The picture of the island on the blast door had the island represented by an octagon (8 sides) but there were only seven installations shown, (eight if you include the question mark in the center) but one was scribbled out, and two were dotted suggesting that they were assumed but not proved to exist. 

What was AL working on when Locke was shouting at nonHenry? She had a ratchet wrench and was building or fixing something. Did something else come in that parachute drop and she was assembling it?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Church AV Guy said:


> It's NOT significant!
> 
> You guys really need a life.
> 
> Sheesh!


Zoom!


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

JYoung said:


> What about posts #4, #8, #15, #16, #23, and #42?





Delta13 said:


> And post #108 was someone answering a question from ... Church AV Guy! And now his latest post is #216, exactly *twice* 108! Tell me that's not significant!
> 
> _(and people say we read too much into this show ... ha!)_


Oh wait, it IS significant. I was wrong! There is a cosmic symmetry, or supersymmetry here with the post numbers that I have totally missed until now. The Dharma initiative gets its fingers into everything.


----------



## RonB2 (Apr 3, 2006)

Magnets and magnetism has been a prevailing theme throughout lost and this no doubt adds to the mystery.


There was some new-age thing that was going around at one point claiming that magnets could cure sickness and such. I'm sure I remember that. It's funny how screen writers can pick some old topic and make a movie/tv show about it.

No LOST lastnight.. what's with that? - They should come up with a Lost Survivor show lol


----------

